# Smallie Flies



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Here are some of the flies I have been working on in preparation for smallmouth fishing with the flyrod this summer. I will be working on some more, and certainly different kinds.

Top Left: Assorted Wooly Buggers
Bottom Left: Marabou Leeches
Top Right: More Wooly Buggers
Bottom Right: Clouser Minnows


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice work! Those look like they would be killer on spring northerns too! Not to mention Tailrace cutthroats! :beer:


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

great work. All you need now is a good crawfish pattern, and you'll have a rounded arsenal. Clouser's Kill.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

And as usual falconer, do you (or anybody else on here) have some good crayfish patterns?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Try here: http://go.to/lakeflyfishing 
Mark Olinger has some crawfish patterns on there.


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Yeah, I really like sheedy's stuff on that site. Olinger's pattern is pretty good that they have on their, but I like it better with pheasant tail back and brown dubbing rather than what they have on their. It's a good idea to weigh it down heavily near the eye. You want it down on the rocks. Those pheasant tail claws are awesome, and they've been good to me. Post some pictures when you tye one up, I want to see how it turns out.


----------

